# Smok Alien Kit - Black and Blue



## Tanja (19/6/17)

Hi there... Who has stock of the Black and Blue Smok Alien Kit that I can buy online from? It has to be the new one though that doesn't have the horrible paint issues... 

Please help! It's for a birthday present and his birthday is on Friday... So I would need delivery before then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/6/17)

Tanja said:


> Hi there... Who has stock of the Black and Blue Smok Alien Kit that I can buy online from? It has to be the new one though that doesn't have the horrible paint issues...
> 
> Please help! It's for a birthday present and his birthday is on Friday... So I would need delivery before then!



https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/colle...-tfv8-baby-beast-full-kit?variant=28813434696

It looks like they have it based on the drop-down menu, but maybe contact just in case.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (19/6/17)

Stosta said:


> https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/colle...-tfv8-baby-beast-full-kit?variant=28813434696
> 
> It looks like they have it based on the drop-down menu, but maybe contact just in case.


Thank you @Stosta... they did have... i called and they were very helpful! Placed my order and will get it tomorrow! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/17)

Tanja said:


> Thank you @Stosta... they did have... i called and they were very helpful! Placed my order and will get it tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Congrats @Tanja 
And by the way, the Atomix Vapes team will be exhibiting at VapeCon on 26 Aug
Come say hi to them if you can make it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

